
Watch me work: Video of me building a new Rails app from scratch - MrMcDowall
http://blog.firmhouse.com/watch-me-work-building-a-new-rails-app-from-scratch
======
jaggederest
Just for reference, 'michielsikkes' posts are all showing up 'dead' - if you
check 'show dead' you'll see them.

Appears to be the original author, somebody should probably unban him.

------
Luyt
This is more about HTML/CSS/jQuery coding than about Rails. Nevertheless,
insightful video in a typical development process.

------
ckdarby
9 minutes in and I wanted to cry that this guy isn't using twitter
bootstrap...

------
vitomd
Thanks for sharing, the shadow-box trick it really enhance the page. I don't
know if you use it, but LiveReload (livereload.com) can help speed up the
refresh page each time that you change something (html, css).

------
envex
Really enjoyed this video, one tip I could offer though is to setup snippets
for HTML when creating divs. Speeds up development time a lot when you just
have to write div+tab and then add your class/id.

------
aychedee
It's a shame the video is too low res to actually read the code!

~~~
AdamGibbins
Thats a limitation of the embedded player, if you go direct to youTube you can
bump it to 1080p: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYrbc-g6R-U>

Edit: Seems you can actually bump to 1080p in the embedded player also, my
mistake.

~~~
ryanbraganza
I can bump it up in the embedded player... It also helps to enable fullscreen
on the player.

------
ericmsimons
Love your music choice - are you streaming from a service or do you just have
an awesome music library?

~~~
AdamGibbins
One of his tabs is <http://nederland.fm>

~~~
einarlove
Rather beautiful website dont you think ?

------
edmarriner
any other videos like this?

------
SatvikBeri
Does anyone know of videos like this for Clojure?

~~~
humbledrone
Here's Chris Granger building a Clojure/ClojureScript application that plays
sounds via overtone: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcRQFGtFiyE> .

------
platzhirsch
Is this the new trend of overcoming procrastination? I like it!

~~~
nulluk
I'm doing something similar with all my personal projects, but not quite a
live video, more a time lapse style so a picture every 30 seconds. It's not
for overcoming procrastination for myself, but to focus me & stop me
instinctively browsing my regular sites when a difficult section arises.

It's also prompting me to become more efficient as I know when the project is
finished & the video compiled it will be watched by my peers who will
hopefully provide some insightful feedback!

